# Guess type by their room or work space



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'll start









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

xNFP!!! :kitteh: :happy: roud:

My turn:


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Let's see - some kind of vampire from another world Jk 
First picture - intuitive 
Second - lots of books and very organized Te 
Third picture -if you gaze long into the abyss , the abyss will gaze back into you 

Very Ni oriented post 

Intj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a peach (May 21, 2015)

@ai.tran.75 definitely getting NF vibes from your room, my goodness so many books! ♡ And I would definitely agree that it could possibly be the room of an NFP, that's pretty much how my home here with my INFP looks too~
@Icy NiTe ooh gosh you're too cute! ♡ definitely screams INTJ~

And these were taken of my room before I moved out from my parents' home. Where I live now, I really don't have any of my belongings just yet, and don't have enough to purchase my own furniture and whatnot, so it's looking like a totally cluttered INFP space lol;; my favorite thing to do with bedrooms though is hang sheets and roses from the ceilings and walls! Still do that here too, and there's some hanging above my bed in the picture, but I guess my camera wasn't able to catch them;; And don't mind the mess by the closet ajsdkf;;;


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Stuff are minimal not scattered - low Ne or none 
Table is decorated - feminine bed sheets - the beach and guitar give off a nice scenic detail - feeler
Think there's a beach theme to your room but it's not loud or centered - introversion 
Doesn't seem like a room that belongs to a perceiver 

Isfj or Infj according to these photos  
I really love your shell tables and bedsheets btw  

Thanks btw! I collect books and have a problem of not being able to get rid of anything that I enjoy reading in hope of rereading all over again ! Congrats on your move in with your Infp 

Not my room 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelic.sweet (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm getting strong IXTP vibes from this one probably ISTP (could also be ESTP too!) 
Tis my room :>


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Very adorbs, sweet and cute. Plus, the countless cuddly toys and comfy bed scream INFx. :tongue: :kitteh:


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

The chess and books screams intj 

My childhood bedroom + novelty ( it's much neater now bc my esfj mom tends to it )









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelic.sweet (Jun 22, 2015)

Wow Your old room looks amazing! I can see you have a Josephine Wall picture there too! I get very strong NF vibes from this, It kinda reminds me of my INFJ friends room!


----------



## Farfadou57 (Feb 10, 2017)

So cute, I would say ENFJ, even ESFJ or ENFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

ENTP (?)


----------



## 469090 (Jun 26, 2017)

INTJ: the 2nd picture is pure mastermindness.

Here me are.

Utilities (including cables and circuitry):








Main workstation:








Desktop:


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Dottoromar said:


> INTJ: the 2nd picture is pure mastermindness.
> 
> Here me are.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing intp 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

View attachment 710106


Um well this is my room. I have a TEMPORARY roommate however so I pulled my bed apart but the theme is the same either way


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sensational said:


> View attachment 710106
> 
> 
> Um well this is my room. I have a TEMPORARY roommate however so I pulled my bed apart but the theme is the same either way


i know your type- but room has a very Ni vibe to it- everything is minimal- very neat-and the decoration isnt all over the place

my guess intj or infj


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

INFJ (?) 

My turn:


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Icy NiTe said:


> INFJ (?)
> 
> My turn:


Eh the clock and ship make me think NTP for some reason


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

Does this desk look like any particular type?


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Dottoromar said:


> INTJ: the 2nd picture is pure mastermindness.
> 
> Here me are.
> 
> ...


That cheap, tablecloth with curly font that old white ladies like and waifu desktop BG really complete the look and bring things full circle


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)




----------

